# Small Problems



## OniTasku (Apr 7, 2009)

It was nostalgic. Stick around Mbxx. We miss our favorite Shadow Admin.

Also yeah; thought the amount of traffic was a bit fishy, not to mention for a Monday/Tuesday. Once again, you're our hero, Mbxx-tan.



I'm now imagining everything you say in the voice of Kid.


----------



## Felt (Apr 7, 2009)

I didn't notice anything, though I was sleeping so it would have been remarkable if i did!

and even though I have no idea what you just said, yes some people are very stupid.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 7, 2009)

Hmm, I got some SQL connection issues when trying to access the boards a few times yesterday.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 7, 2009)

Ah, I see. Well, it's good to know that you've got everything under control, sir.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 7, 2009)

Really, Mbxx, well done.
I was here today when it happened. I also happened a few days ago as well.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 8, 2009)

I notice that the forums are a little bit slow at the moment now, this might be because it's getting good amount of traffic though, but I dunno.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 8, 2009)

Mbxx said:


> Well, i?m there when needed. And it looks like i got the guy who is responsible already. I must say, i hope it was worth it.


hack his computer see how he likes it lol

messing with the forum just before the spoilers are out


----------



## Tobirama (Apr 8, 2009)

I love you Mbxx. Keep sticking it to the man.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey mbxx, there's this girl I like but she already has a man and kids?



What should I do?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2009)

Good thing (or bad) I wasn't here.



Mbxx said:


> Well, i?m there when needed. And it looks like i got the guy who is responsible already. I must say, i hope it was worth it.



How about fixing the search engine and help out with another skin being added while you're needed?


----------



## Trolli (Apr 8, 2009)

ill make another skin, if yall want im good with Photoshop


----------



## Jαmes (May 16, 2009)

awesome mbxx... your tech talk is euphoric... 

although i didn't understand a single word of it... if only you were here more often...


----------



## Sake (May 17, 2009)

I realized there was a problem, I was here when it happened. 

Ah, if only I could understand a single word from your post.


----------



## ☆ (May 17, 2009)

I didn`t understand one word. Too much intelligence. Over powering... 

Some people are over by the Akatsuki skin thread begging for you to go.  (aka me)


----------



## faithless (May 17, 2009)

It ain't small. I bet someone died.


----------



## Tevinhead (Jun 25, 2009)

Who died?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 26, 2009)

Tevinhead said:


> Who died?



Micheal Jackson. 

And Farrah Fawcett. 

...


----------



## Dragon (Jun 27, 2009)

Holly Sh-

...

 

Forget it. Michael Jackson died, nothing to do with the board's making. Really sad though


----------



## Smoke (Jul 2, 2009)

I thought this thread was about how we feel about our penises


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 10, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


>


 
Is there a way to fix the icons so this image doesn't slow down the server?


----------

